# Looking for a Game in Richmond/Hampton Roads



## dagent145 (Dec 13, 2006)

Hey, if there's anyone here looking for a rather expereinced gamer in southern VA, let me know. I'm open to many different game types/systems. I have fairly extensive expereince with a number of d20 settings (D&D, Star Wars, WARS, etc.) as well as others (CODA, White Wolf, Shilloette). I'll try just about anything.  I live in Williamsburg, but will go to Richmond or Norfolk/VA Beach for a good game.


----------



## GFaux (Jun 10, 2007)

Experienced gamer / GM here in Williamsburg responding. Preference is AD&D 3rd or Mutants & Masterminds though have done other game systems.


----------

